# Feral kitten ran from me & it’s dad



## dorianatx (May 29, 2020)

Hey guys, I have a stray male cat thats been lingering around me for the last few weeks while I work in my front yard. I just discovered tonight that he’s been hiding a little baby kitten in the corner of my garage but I left the garage open and when I tried to reach the kitten to bring him inside, he sprinted away and out of the garage. I’m very worried that he/ she is not going to come back. The dad is still here in the garage. What should I do?


----------

